# Bei Aktivierung des SCSI Controller bootet WinME nicht mehr!



## Tomskee (13. Dezember 2001)

Hi,

An meinenm SCSI Controller hängt nur der CD Brenner dran, richtig terminiert sollte auch alles sein. Das neueste BIOS ist aufgespielt und auch die neuesten Treiber für den SCSI Controller!

Bei der ersten Installation hat sich Windows dann direkt aufgehangen. Bei Neustart hat der den SCSI Controller aus dem Bootvorgang entfernt. Dann wollte ich mir im ASD unter WinME die Fehlermeldung ansehen und da hab ich folgendes zu sehen bekommen:

PCI\VEN_1DE1&DEV_0391&SUBSYS_03911DE1&REV_0

Da mir das überhaupt nichts sagt, weiss ich auch nicht wie ich das Problem noch lösen könnte! Weiss jemand von euch was? Wäre auch nützlich wenn mir jemand die Fehlermeldung erklärt lol 

bye
Tomskee


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

was es mit dieser fehler meldung auf sich hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen und warum sich Winme beim aktivieren vom scsi controller aufhängt kann ich mir auch nicht erklären
liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran das winme das beschissenste(sorry) betriebssystem ist was es gibt!

habs selba einmal kurz aufgesetzt und hab von morgens bis abends fehlermeldungen bekommen bei allen kleinigkeiten die ich verändert oder eingestellt habe!!
auch viele freunde von mir habens probiert und nur probleme damit gehabt!!
also mein tipp ist nur dass du es mit einem anderen betriebssystem probierst!! am besten mit win 98 second edition! 
ist glaub ich bis jez dass beste windows überhaupt!!

vielleicht liegts ja auch daran dass unter winme der treiber auch nicht funktioniert aber unter win 98 schon!!
deshalb probiers doch mal!!



mfg Freak


----------



## Tomskee (14. Dezember 2001)

*schon wieder alles in Ordnung ;-)*

Also ich hab mit der derzeitigen Hardware schon Win98, Win2000 und auch Linux (Mandrake Distribution) draufgehabt...selbst Linux kam nicht damit zurecht und hat den SCSI Controller einfach nicht installiert. Win2000 hat sich erst garnicht vollständig installieren lassen.

Egal, jetzt funktioniert alles. Ich weiss nicht warum. Ich habe nur den SoundonBoard im BIOS disabled. Sollte es wirklich daran gelegen haben? IRQ Konflikt? Keine Ahnung. Aber es funktioniert alles einwandfrei!

Und ich habe WinME jetzt schon ne ganze Weile, läuft tadellos und stabiler als damals 98 bei mir!


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (15. Dezember 2001)

ok dann ist ja eh alles in ordnung!!!
und außerdem du glückspilz: du bist der erste von dem ich höre dass winme tadellos läuft!!
ok , dann halt viel vergnügn am computer!!!

mfg Freak


----------

